# Jaguar F Type Coupe.



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Its rather nice ! ... how much is a top of the range optioned TT ?

http://rules.config.jaguar.com/jdx/en_g ... erior.html

http://www.jaguar.co.uk/jaguar-range/f- ... index.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTRS+ with a good spec and discounts is about £48k


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Like it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

They are worth 60K just for the noise they make


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> They are worth 60K just for the noise they make


+1 on that. The coupe looks good too!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Best looking car on the market at the moment IMO - especially in Coupe guise.

For me, the V6 S is the pick of the range. I hope to one day own one.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have to say I don't like the roadster much but the coupe looks gorgeous.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

neilc said:


> I have to say I don't like the roadster much but the coupe looks gorgeous.


I think I'd have to go with the panoramic roof too - it adds more than just a view for me (I find the sweep over the top aesthetically pleasing) - and that section of the roof isn't structural, so it won't affect the rigidity.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TJS said:


> Its rather nice ! ... how much is a top of the range optioned TT ?
> 
> http://rules.config.jaguar.com/jdx/en_g ... erior.html
> 
> http://www.jaguar.co.uk/jaguar-range/f- ... index.html


Beautiful

We make bits for that too !

Daz


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

This car is one of the best looking cars that have been made in many many years..


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I think this "advertisement" sums it up nicely !

http://sniffpetrol.com/category/not-advertisements/


----------

